# My Russian Tortoise is not eating. I'm very worried!



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi fellow tortoise lovers! I recently got my first tortoise from LLLreptiles two days ago. I did tons of research and built my own tortoise table to specifically accommodate a Russian Tortoise. His name is a Boris and from what I can tell he is a juvenile 4 inch shell length Tortoise. The problem and the cause for my concern is that he isn't eating, he isn't drinking(Yes I soak him anyway and provide a water dish), and he isn't excreting any waste. The goods are that he is semi active. By that I mean if he even wakes up during the day he will walk around the encloser for good 30 minutes and than return to burrowing under the hay. While he does roam he tends to run into the walls like hes trying to go through them. Again my biggest concern is that he is not drinking,eating, or excreting waste.Any help will be very much appreciated and will certainly relieve me and my tortoise. 

*My Setup*
The enclosure is made of Wood and is two feet wide by four feet long. The walls are one foot tall length wise and about 1 and 3/4 width wise. The enclosure is split into thirds. The left third is made up of rocks and Coco Fiber, this is my basking spot(He doesn't use it). The middle third is made up of hay and this is where he spends his day.(Under the hay). In the right third I have a big half log hide and again Coco Fiber substrate(He has yet to visit both the hide and this third of the encloser).I have two lamps a 13W UVB by Exo Terra "Reptile UVB 150" and a 100W basking and heating light also by Exo Terra " Intense Basking Spot "

*The Climate/Temperatures*
The temperature are again split into thirds. At the left third temperatures are at 90-95 degrees Fahrenheit. In the middle third the temperature is at a almost constant 85 and at the right end the temperature is at a cool 78-80 degrees Fahrenheit. The climate is mildly humid. I live in New York so the humidity ranges from 30-55% and on rainy days 85-90%.

I will also being doing a video very soon explaining his behavior and going over the details of the encloser. If there is anything specific you would like to see in the video please feel free to mention. If I haven't made it yet I will certainly include it.

I love my Boris so much. He means so much to me and it would one of my all time lows if I were to lose him.


----------



## Maitaimommy (Aug 2, 2017)

Sounds like he's still adjusting. It took my RT a few days to become familiar with his new surroundings. He didn't eat and I was concerned too. Time, patience and persistence are key.
Congrats on getting a russian! They are so much fun


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 2, 2017)

*Foods I have already tried:*
Kale, Garden grown lettuce two different species of lettuce(neither is Iceberg), Cucumber, and Dandelions


----------



## Maitaimommy (Aug 2, 2017)

Radiccio is my guys favorite!


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 2, 2017)

Maitaimommy said:


> Radiccio is my guys favorite!


I will definatly give that a try. Thanks !!!


----------



## Maitaimommy (Aug 2, 2017)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope someone is still watching this thread because my tortoise still won't eat. Any suggestions? Also when is time to throw in the towel and take my guy to the vet?


----------



## Taylor T. (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I would start by removing the hay in his enclosure, as it is very hard for him to walk though. Also you do not mention what your source of UVB is. 

Read through these thoroughly and see if there is anything that you are doing incorrectly:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/why-does-my-russian-tortoise-stay-buried.59575/


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. I just read through the links and they were threads that I have already read through either way read them again and will check each and every point again. My source of UVB is a 13W exo Terra " Reptile UVB 150". I also had a hunch that the hay may not be beneficial for him atleast at this stage and will give it a try. Do you recommend that I add more substrate?( Current amount is 1-2 inches of Coco fiber)


----------



## Taylor T. (Aug 5, 2017)

Turn off that bulb if it is a coil type or loop type bulb, as they can cause eye issues. Instead, use either a long tube florescent bulb, or an MVB (mercury vapor bulb)

Yes, I would add more substrate, so that he could burrow down if he wants to. Does he have a hide to sleep in?

Also, 2x4' is kinda small for an adult Russian, is there any way you could make it bigger?


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes he does have a hide a big half log. He didn't use the first couple of days, but ever since I showed it to him he has been making his new favorite spot. My Russian also isn't an adult yet he is quit small 4 inch shell length will post pick ASAP. At the moment I really can't make his enclosed bigger because I'm getting ready for college and the form is pretty small. I will also return the UVB and exchange it for a tube one. I'm also getting around to making him a couple more hides one for each climate. One more thing I have scowered the internet for signed of sick Tort and my guy has none other than not eating. Any red flags that you know of that I should check for?


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm getting more and more. During today's bath my tort still hasn't drank a drop of water or pooped/peed but what shocked me was that he even tried to sleep in the water!!! We placed him in the middle of the tote water at shell line, and he began walking towards the edges and when he got there he rested his on the wall closed his eyes and began to sleep. I'm so puzzled by this weird behavior.


----------



## Maitaimommy (Aug 5, 2017)

No luck with the radiccio?
Are you continuing to try new foods?


----------



## Jbrez (Aug 6, 2017)

It took my Russian tortoise about three weeks to start eating every day. He drinks mostly when we soak him. When yours is soaking does it put its head in the water? It may be drinking and you are not noticing. Hope it starts to eat.


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 6, 2017)

I have seen him dunk his head for a really short time. Also I've tried every single veggie on there care sheet. The only thing I haven't tried is the commercial tortoise food but I really dont think he Will give it much thought. Another thing, even when outside my backyard I s decently large and has so many tortoises preferred foods but, my guy instead exploring or even basking in the sun just dives his head face first into the dirt. I also called lllreptile and after I explained his symptoms they also seemed concerned. They told me to wait till Tuesday and he doesn't start eating to call them back.  I'm really hoping that they will want him back or send to a nearby store where they will figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 6, 2017)

Here he is at his usual spot been there for the past 18 hours. The hose is right next door why does he choose the corner?


----------



## Taylor T. (Aug 6, 2017)

Could you get a nice clear picture of his face please? It might be helpful.


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 6, 2017)

His cute little face. Please look closely at picture one I think theres a little bit of foam/bubbles I have never seen that before


----------



## Taylor T. (Aug 6, 2017)

Hmm, I'm not sure about that foaming. I would say that it was a respiratory infection, except that his eyes don't look puffy at all. Does he yawn a lot? Does he make any noises while breathing? Is that corner that he was hiding in for 18 hours on the warm side of his enclosure, or the cool side?


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 6, 2017)

the corner is on the cold side. No yawning or noises while breathing. Could it be because he was face down for such a long time? He breaths fine through his nose, I have seen him blow some of the looser substrate.


----------



## Taylor T. (Aug 6, 2017)

Okay, that pretty much rules out an RI, I'm kinda stumped.

Let's ask @Yvonne G for help.


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 6, 2017)

I have an idea!! I think it might be from the paint I used to paint the table? Slim chance but worth a shot right? I am going to move him to big 70 gallon tote for a day or two.


----------



## Ivan Sarbinov (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi guys thanks for all your help , but I need to ask just one more question. From what has been posted on this thread do you beleivw that this tortoise is sick. Please answer quick as tomorrow is last chance to return him!!

PS he has developed pretty substantial shedding. No other changes in behaivior or improvements to report.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 8, 2017)

It took my tort 3 weeks to really start eating well and a good 2 weeks to produce feces. Maybe add more hides, plants, and bump up soaking.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Aug 12, 2017)

Ivan Sarbinov said:


> I hope someone is still watching this thread because my tortoise still won't eat. Any suggestions? Also when is time to throw in the towel and take my guy to the vet?


My tort's favorites are mango, okra, cremini mushrooms, and Mazuri kibble. Keep trying new things. You'll find something. Just keep trying. I gave mine twice daily soaks for the first two years or so.


----------



## Mys (Sep 3, 2017)

I used to use a similar substrate and my tortoise wouldn't eat if there was dirt all over his food. Is there dirt getting in his food? We now use bark


----------

